# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري شروحات :  موقع لتحويل فديو اليوتيب  الى  mp3

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اصدقائي هذا شرح سهل  لمن يعاني في تحميل بعض الفيديوات الطويلة الى mp3     
   هذا هو الموقع =     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
   الشرح مصور يكفي اتباع ارقام الصور

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

